# At Sam's Club....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got these:


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry they are upside down, I don't know why my phone does that. They also have 2 gallons of vinegar for 3.58


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

How much were they?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I think I saw those at Lowes!! I almost bought myself a copy, do they have good articles?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I've gotten so "pared" down that I keep nothing on paper except a few books and documents I can't toss so the magazines don't thrill me--the Net has enough for me. But vinegar for $1.79/gallon made this tightwad sit up and notice. Good score! I see relishes, pickles and other goodies in your future.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

They are normally 9.99, but at Sam's, they are 30% off, so they were 6.88 before tax. If you buy them and have a Sam's membership, def. get them there!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting! I'll definitely pick up the magazines the next time I'm at Sam's. I already bought the vinegar back in January when I started pressure canning and went through my little bottle of vinegar so quickly.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Speaking of saving $$$ I have discovered shopping at Asian or World market's saves me a small fortune when buying spices. This past week I saved a small fortune over what I would have paid in any grocery where the little jars run 3-12 + $'s each. I got 7ounce packages of ground mustard, sesame seeds, whole cloves, and more and they ran from $.99 to $1.99 a package. I also a couple of months ago got 12 stalks of lemon grass for $1.25 and rooted them on water then planted them for a nice crop of fresh lemon grass. If you'd like to hear more about this I posted about both topics and more on thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com and I invite you to visit anytime you can. dkc


----------

